# HDMI oder Display Port ?



## JuNiioR (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor mir einen 144Hz Monitor mit 2560x1440 AUflösung zu gönnen.

Jetz stellt sich mir die Frage ob es einen unterschied macht ob ich nun einfach mein "altes" HDMI Kabel anschliesse oder es mit einem Display Port Kabel versuche.

Macht es einen Unterschied in Sachen Bildwiederholrate, Bildqualität oder Sonstigem wenn ich auf Display Port umsteige ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Je nach Monitor ist eh nur ein DP Anschluss vorhanden. 
Um welchen Monitor geht es denn? 
Davon ab wird HDMI eine zu geringe Bandbreite haben, wüsste nämlich keinen WQHD 144Hz der HDMI 2.0 unterstützt.


----------



## Brehministrator (1. Mai 2015)

Finde grad keine gute Quelle, aber wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, unterstützt HDMI bei 2560 x 1440 nur bis zu maximal 60 Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz, weil sonst die Datenrate schlichtweg zu groß wird. Falls das stimmt, würde es auf 144 Hz dann nur per DisplayPort gehen. Ist sowieso die zukunftsträchtigere Lösung


----------



## MrCaedo (1. Mai 2015)

Displayport hat auf jeden Fall höhere mögliche Bandbreite, ob HDMI für diesen Fall ausreicht...könnte sein, aber DP klappt auf jeden Fall


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Mai 2015)

DisplayPort ist einfach besser, unterstützt alles was am Markt verfügbar ist, darum muss man sich mit PD keine sorgen machen.
DP ist ideal für den PC, HDMI ist eher für Multimedia gedacht und beim PC zweite Wahl.
Mit DP muss man sich keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob eine Auflösung mit den gewünschten Herz laufen.


----------



## RaidRazer (1. Mai 2015)

Ich betreibe einen 144 Hz Monitor allerdings nur in Full HD. Per HDMI sind keine 144 Hz möglich. Nur per Displayport oder Dual Link DVI.


----------



## Brehministrator (1. Mai 2015)

So, ich habe es dir mal ausgerechnet  Es gibt eine schöne Grafik, wo man sieht, welche horizontale/vertikale Auflösung bei 60 Hz (!) maximal jeweils unterstützt wird:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Displayport.svg/2000px-Displayport.svg.png

Du willst 2560x1440 Pixel. Das ist gerade auf der dunkelgrünen Linie (16:9). Da du 144 Hz willst, ist die Datenrate bei dir 144/60 = 2,4 mal so hoch. Wir müssen also stattdessen mit 2,4 mal so vielen Pixeln rechnen, da das Diagramm ja nur für 60 Hz ist. 2,4 mal so viele Pixel hat man, wenn man die horizontale/vertikale Auflösung jeweils um Faktor sqrt(2,4) = 1,55 erhöht. Wir müssen also bei ca. 4000 x 2240 Pixeln ablesen.

Das ist noch unterhalb der orangenen Linie für HDMI 1.3, also würde es mit HDMI im Prinzip noch gehen 

Trotzdem ist DP hier natürlich die bessere Lösung.



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich betreibe einen 144 Hz Monitor allerdings  nur in Full HD. Per HDMI sind keine 144 Hz möglich. Nur per Displayport  oder Dual Link DVI.


Ok, das wusste ich gar nicht. Dann ist meine obige Rechnung natürlich hinfällig ^^


----------



## JuNiioR (1. Mai 2015)

Es handelt sich um den Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor.

Also dann wirds wohl Display Port....was muss ich bei den Kabeln beachten ? Gibts da unterschiede oder welches würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## MrCaedo (1. Mai 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> So, ich habe es dir mal ausgerechnet  Es gibt eine schöne Grafik, wo man sieht, welche horizontale/vertikale Auflösung bei 60 Hz (!) maximal jeweils unterstützt wird:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Displayport.svg/2000px-Displayport.svg.png
> 
> ...


WAT? HDMI 1.3 soll Ultra HD (3840*2160) doch nur mit 30HZ unterstützen...nimmt einfach Display Port, Nachteile hat das nicht außer vielleicht n neues Kabel kaufen zu müssen


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um den Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor.
> 
> Also dann wirds wohl Display Port....was muss ich bei den Kabeln beachten ? Gibts da unterschiede oder welches würdet ihr empfehlen ?


Dann nehme ich mal an du hast ne AMD Karte und willst Freesync nutzen. 
Da bleibt dir eh nur DP, alles andere funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Mai 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um den Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor.
> 
> Also dann wirds wohl Display Port....was muss ich bei den Kabeln beachten ? Gibts da unterschiede oder welches würdet ihr empfehlen ?



Es gibt da leider riesige Unterschiede bei den beiliegenden ist es gefühlt ne 50:50 Chance Schrott zu bekommen keine Ahnung warum, da alle Anderen bei mir immer liefen (egal wie billig) Benutze gerade ein Kabel das von CSL auf Amazon verkauft wird... 

Hast du dir den Monitor mal in echt Angeschaut ?
 Bei mir hat das nämlich jegliche Überlegungen mir das Teil zu gönnen direkt eliminiert... Da nehme ich lieber das BLB+Glow meines IPS Asus in kauf.


----------



## JuNiioR (1. Mai 2015)

das nicht , aber mich haben bisher die Eckdaten einfach überzeugt. Hohe Auflösung, 27 Zoll , Reaktion , Design , 144hz. Freesync kann ich zwar nicht nutzen da 2x 980er nutze aber es  kostet ja trotzdem keinen Aufpreis wie bei G-Sync. 500 Euro is dabei auch meine absolute Obergrenze für einen Monitor.

Noch ist keine Entscheidung gefallen bezüglich des Modells, aber 2560x1440 @ 120/144Hz und 27 Zoll hätte ich schon gerne.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Naja der Acer ist da die Untergrenze, da sind die anderen Modelle besser.
Gerade bei 2 GTX 980 würde ich dann schon auf Gsync setzen.
Ich habe meinen PG278Q für 570€ im Outlet gekauft und der ist besser als der Acer.


----------



## JuNiioR (1. Mai 2015)

wenn du mir verrätst wo ? 

find den leider überall nur deutlich teurer >:


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Habe meinen aus dem Outlet von Alternate.
Kannst da mal stöbern, da gibts ne Menge Sachen zum günstigen Kurs.
Du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.


----------



## JuNiioR (1. Mai 2015)

vielen danke ^^


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2018)

Ist Displayport 1.4 mit Displayport 1.2 abwärtskompatibel?

Will auch AMD Freesync nutzen 144hz FHD. Die Grafikarte hat HDMI 2.0b und Displayport 1.4.
Der Monitor HDMI 1.4 und Displayport 1.2.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2018)

Ja, klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2018)

Top! Ich danke!


----------

